# Nach RAM Upgrade - schwarzer Bildschirm



## rukay1032 (27. Januar 2016)

Hey liebe PCGH Community,

nachdem ich Heute meinen Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair XMS3 8GB auf Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3-1866 UDIMM upgraden wollte, startete mein Rechner nur noch mit schwarzem Bildschirm und 8 kurzen Pieptönen.

Ich habe schon folgendes probiert:
- drücken der Memok! Taste, im Betrieb und auch im ausgeschaltetem Zustand
- nur einen neuen Speicherriegel im Steckplatz A2
- den alten Speicher wieder in A2 und B2 eingesteckt
- nur einen alten Speicherriegel im Steckplatz A2
- RTC RAM gelöscht durch Jumperverstellung

Leider hat bisher nichts meinen Pc dazu gebracht überhaupt erstmal ins Bios zu starten. Zumindest piept der PC nicht mehr beim Hochfahren mit dem neuen Speicher nach dem Bios Reset, beim starten blinkt nur kurz die Lampe bei der MemOk! Taste auf aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Was kann ich noch tun um in das Bios zu kommen, ich denke es wird daran liegen das das Mainboard den Takt des neuen bzw auch des alten RAM's nicht korrekt einstellt?
Würde es helfen die Knopfzellenbatterie zu entfernen?

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, meine gehen langsam aus und ich hab mich schon seit Stunden durch alle möglichen Foren geklickt und ncihts weiter gefunden 

Hier noch mein PC:
Prozessor    Intel i5 2500 K
Mainboard    Asus P8p67 Rev 3.1
Arbeitsspeicher    Corsair XMS3 8GB
Grafikkarte    MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4GB
Netzteil    Super Flower Golden Green 450 Watt 80+ Gold
Betriebssystem    Windows 10

LG

Ru'


----------



## Faxe007 (27. Januar 2016)

Ja deine CPU kann garantiert ja ohnehin nur DDR3-1333. Eigentlich sollte die MemOK-Funktion das hinkriegen, aber naja. Hast du eine SafeBoot Funktion? CMOS-Batterie rausnehmen kann nicht schaden. Und testen solltest du es erstmal nur mit einem RAM Modul. Guck mal in die Anleitung ich glaube nicht dass Bestückung mit einem RAM Modul in A2 möglich ist. Ist meist A1. Um einen Defekt an einem RAM Modul auszuschließen mit beiden einzeln ausprobieren.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

Thema auch im Luxx gestellt?!


----------



## rotmilan (27. Januar 2016)

Da kannst Du nix machen, denn der 6er Chipsatz mit dem Board kann hauptsächlich "nur" mit 4GB Module auskommen. Mit Ausnahme -> Es gibt nur 2 - 8GB Module, die ASUS nach 6Monate freigaben. 
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67_REV_31/HelpDesk_QVL/
diese 2x 8GB zurück und gleichwertige 2x 4GB Module kaufen wie die Corsair sind -> am besten die gleichen od zumindest sehr ähnliche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rukay1032 (27. Januar 2016)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe das Problem jetzt durch einen Jumper Reset und das Entfernen der Batterie gelöst bekommen.
Leider ist es aber so das ich den Speicher nur in 1333Mhz laufen lassen kann, da wenn ich im Bios XMP einstelle (egal ob 1600 oder 1866Mhz) mein Rechner wieder nicht startet und das Mainboard wieder 8 Mal piept.

Hat da jemand eine Idee, ansonsten muss ich ihn wohl zurüchgeben und mir gleich 2x4GB von meinem bisherigen Corsair Speicher kaufen?

Danke


----------



## Faxe007 (27. Januar 2016)

Hast du schon das aktuelle BIOS drauf?


----------



## rotmilan (27. Januar 2016)

rukay1032 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe das Problem jetzt durch einen Jumper Reset und das Entfernen der Batterie gelöst bekommen.
> Leider ist es aber so das ich den Speicher nur in 1333Mhz laufen lassen kann, da wenn ich im Bios XMP einstelle (egal ob 1600 oder 1866Mhz) mein Rechner wieder nicht startet und das Mainboard wieder 8 Mal piept.
> ...



Der RAM Takt ist nicht garantiert, vorallem bei Vollbestückung nicht. Du kannst froh sein, dass die 8GB Module überhaupt laufen, was mich sehr überrascht.
Lass sie auf 1333mhz laufen, es gibt kein merkbarer Unterschied von 1333 auf 1600


----------



## rukay1032 (28. Januar 2016)

Moin,

Bios ist aktuell auf Version 3602, gibt leider kein aktuelleres 

@Rotmilan: was meinst du mit Vollbestückung? Es sind nur 2 Slots á 8Gb von 4 Slots aktuell belegt.

JFI: Memtest lief die ganze Nacht á vier Mal und bisher kein einziger Fehler aufgetreten bei 770% Coverage.


----------



## rotmilan (28. Januar 2016)

Schreibst Du von zurückgeben
od geht's jetzt mit dem RAM?


----------



## rukay1032 (28. Januar 2016)

Jemand meinte das mein Prozessor Intel i5 2500K sowieso nur maximal 1333Mhz unterstützt?
Stimmt das?
Also ich hab es jetzt mal alles so eingestellt und es scheint erstmal soweit zu laufen:
9
9
9
24
2
DRAM Voltage -> 1.500V
Speicherfrequenz: 1600Mhz 

Edit: Soll ich nochmal via Memtest checken ob es auf Dauer so läuft?


----------



## rotmilan (28. Januar 2016)

Hi
hier siehst Du, dass es nicht stimmt, sondern die CPU unterstützt bis 1333 (vllt hast Du anstatt 3 eine 0 getippt)
Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.70 GHz) Spezifikationen
DOCH
über das Board (Chipsatz) werden immer höhere RAM Takte erreicht, ob's stabil läuft, ist eine andere Geschichte... nur mit 2x Module ist es recht sicher, dass man die entsprechenden Module spezifiziert takten kann
bei einer Vollbestückung (4x RAM Steckplatzbelegung) ist das nicht mehr so sicher. Du hast eben noch ein 6er Chipsatz, und da sind die Grösse und Takt der Module nicht soooo kompatibel mit allem.

Du musst es nicht extra Checken, denn wenn so Dein PC läuft und Du keine Abstürze hast, dann ist alles i.O.


----------



## rukay1032 (28. Januar 2016)

Ja sorry, hatte mich vertippt Ok, perfekt. Das heißt wenn ich jetzt nicht beim Zocken etc. Abstürze habe kann ich es erstmal so lassen?Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen.


----------



## rotmilan (29. Januar 2016)

auf jeden, viel Spass


----------



## Meroveus (2. Februar 2016)

rukay1032 schrieb:


> Jemand meinte das mein Prozessor Intel i5 2500K sowieso nur maximal 1333Mhz unterstützt?
> Stimmt das?
> Also ich hab es jetzt mal alles so eingestellt und es scheint erstmal soweit zu laufen:
> 9
> ...



1333 MHz sind von Intel garantiert, alles darüber wird als OC bezeichnet und ist "Glücksache". Deinen Ram hast du sehr gut eingestellt, sollten sich im Alltagsbetrieb wieder Fehler oder blaue einschleichen, musst du mit dem Takt halt noch ein bisschen runter. Ich drück dir die .


----------

